# Paretroplus menarambo / Pinstripe Damba: "Poetry in Motion"



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This pair is "getting it on" again after a four month hiatus. They took a summer break but it seems as if their minds are back to procreating, especially the female. If they do, I'll attempt to save some fry. I am already growing out a number of young to ensure the species remains in my tanks. I've raised around 25 at ~4" and 18 months of age and these are beginning to pair as well. Here is a brief video of this awesome species in pre-spawning behavior.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The pair is spawning as I'm writing this. The female chose to lay her eggs on the back of a rock, at the back of the tank, so the view is not the greatest. But here's one pic anyways. I'm planning to pull this spawn and try to save some young. Hopefully I can get a hatch. Fungus can be a real problem.


----------

